# Ford 3000



## Kenny94 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi folks,
Just beginning to repair a ford 3000 I purchased at last summer.
Serial numbers I can make out are :- B12130
4M3
B944543

Can anybody inform me as to what year that is?

Had been getting quite a wobble from the front wheels whilst driving, so first thing was to replace steering arms, new track rods and ends. Sorted most of the issue but still had a slight wobble. Got new wheel bearings for it, but my issue is I can't seem to make the hub sit properly when the seal and inner bearing go in, with just the inner seal and outer bearing it sits good. Any idea's?
Cheers


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Kenny, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor is a Ford 2000 series highway model, diesel engine, live 540 rpm PTO, 8x2 speed manual transmission (4x1 + hi/lo), mfg date December 3, 1974. Made in Basildon, UK.

Changing the model from a 2000 to a 3000 is a common problem that many guys have experienced. The 2000/3000 tractors are nearly identical. One identifier of a 2000 is an open draft control spring on top of the (rear differential) center housing right behind the seat. The 3000 model has a covered spring. I wouldn't worry about it, you have a good tractor whichever it is.

Your spindle bearings and bushings may also be badly worn. See attached parts diagram.


----------



## Kenny94 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ah! That makes sense then, thanks for the info! 
Yeah just been to look at the draft spring and it is uncovered, I get most of the parts of Agriline, ordered new hub and full bearing kit. With new hub and bearing I have about 6mm of play if I pull and push the hub in and out! Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Kenny94 (Sep 26, 2017)

Here is a couple photos of the bearing going in and what I'm left with! (Outer bearing included and nut on as tight as possible)!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the world of Asian made parts. The land of "almost right", but in this case, not even close. You have the wrong bearings. I would return them and get bearings for a New Holland dealer.


----------



## Kenny94 (Sep 26, 2017)

Much appreciated for all the info! I'll get one ordered this afternoon! Will update when i have progress made progress!
Cheers.


----------

